# Great Bear Marinade



## christianpatriot (Sep 18, 2008)

A buddy of mine back in TN said the only person he knew who cooked a decent bear was his sister. I called her and got this recipe from her for the marinade and Lord have mercy, did it do the trick. The bear was so tasty that even my wife and daughter were asking for more (girly girls)!

*After triming as much of the fat off as possible:*

*Bear Marinade*
*1 cup dry red wine (cheapest)*
*1/2 cup olive oil*
*1 onion chopped*
*6 cloves garlic crushed*
*1 sliced carrot*
*1 tbs.. dried tarragon, may want to half this as tarragon is strong salt and pepper adjust to your own taste*
*Place meat in roaster, roast or steaks, in marinade *
*and cover and refrigerate overnight turning often prior bedtime. *
*Remove from marinade approx., 2 hrs. prior cooking to allow meat to come to room temp. Strain marinade and reserve liquid for gravy. *
*Pre-Heat oven to 350 Deg. turning the roast and or steaks halfway through cooking time, about 3 hours. for 4 1/2 lb. roast. *
*GRAVY; with broth in pan bring to medium boil on stove top and add marinade liquid, to thicken I use 1/2 cup flour mixed with 1 1/2 cups of water seasoned with celery salt, shake or stir well and gradually pour into pan keeping stirring constant. *
*Carve roast (boneless) into 1/4 inch slices and place on platter pouring gravy over meat, will serve 8, I think.*


----------

